# Do I need to be worried??



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma is laying next to me on the couch and I can HEAR her stomach gurgling and making all kinds of weird noises. She vomited once earlier this evening- it was a small amount of yellowish bile and she refused to touch her dinner. She has had less energy this evening but has not been lethargic or laying around. She had a huge poop earlier tonight too. 

I have never heard her stomach make these noises. Is this normal?? Should I be worried?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried giving her any Gas-X?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No, I don't have any. But I guess we are headed to the store. Obviously I am worried about bloat and the early signs of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Give her a couple of gas-x. Is she dry vomiting? Stomach enlarging? I think vomiting from bloat is white and foamy but not completely sure.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What Are Signs and Symptoms? Remember, not all of these can or will happen at the same
time—these are things to be looking for:
• Abdominal distention (swollen belly) makes it obvious—this does not always happen, or happen
right away
• Nonproductive vomiting (animal appears to be vomiting, but nothing comes up) and retching.
Sometimes white foamy liquid or mucous will come out.
• This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as the
"hallmark symptom"
• Some reports say that it can sound like a repeated cough
• Restlessness and/or anxiety, whining
• Not acting like themselves
• Asking to go outside in the middle of the night. If this is combined with frequent attempts to vomit,
and if your dog doesn't typically ask to go outside in the middle of the night, bloat is a very real
possibility.
• Abdominal pain and/or discomfort
• "Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance (also a sign of pancreatitis—another medical
emergency)
• Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the stomach
Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's stomach
If your dog shows any bloat symptoms, you may want to try this immediately
• Pale or off-color gums: Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages
• Rapid shallow breathing and/or panting
• A lot of drooling may indicate severe pain
• Digging bedding
• Licking bedding
• Unable to get comfortable
• Drum like thumping noise when you hit their sides
• Coughing
• Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous
• Pacing
• Unproductive attempts to defecate
• Licking the air
• Seeking a hiding place
• Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort
• May refuse to lie down or even sit down
• May stand spread-legged
• May curl up in a ball or go into a praying or crouched position
• May attempt to eat small stones and twigs
• Drinking excessively
• Heavy or rapid panting
• Shallow breathing
• Cold mouth membranes
• Apparent weakness; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance especially in advanced stage
• Accelerated heartbeat: heart rate increases as bloating progresses
• Weak pulse
• Collapse
If the dog's condition continues to deteriorate, especially if volvulus has occurred, the dog may go into
shock and become pale, have a weak pulse, a rapid heart rate, and eventually collapse.
A dog with gastric dilatation without volvulus can show all of these signs, but the more severe signs are
likely to occur in dogs with both dilatation and volvulus.

Bloat (Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus) in Dogs
Bloat in Dogs with many links at the bottom


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Jean. I just gave her 2 Gas-X. She definitely looks like she doesn't feel well. I palpated her belly and it is soft but it does appear to bother he a bit. She is panting quite a bit but other than that she doesn't have any of the other sign/symptoms. Her belly was just making SO much noise. I have never heard anything like it. I was getting ready to go to bed but I guess I will be up for a while to watch her. She is laying on the floor right now, she isn't close enough to me for me to hear her stomach now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good thinking - if there is a vet to call, do it just in case. With the panting and stuff...that list isn't complete because of course each dog does their own thing I am sure. Good luck - hopefully just a little indigestion but give a call for peace of mind.

ETA - you might even want to go in just to have someone get a look at her, just in case.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the e-vet. They said that I should definitely watch her for the net couple of hours. Her stomach is ROLLING. I palpated her belly again- she doesn't want me to touch it, that's for sure. Her gums and cap refill still look good. 

Of course the stressed with larger dogs bloat is always a concern and they went over everything I need to watch for. I also talked to my mom who is on standby to come over and stay with Tessa if we have to go in.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope she's okay.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Got any slippery elm? That settles an angry stomach very well. Chama had this angry stomach thing for years--it was so noisy! And she wouldn't feel like eating either. But it definitely wasn't bloat. 

Activated charcoal is also great for absorbing gas. 

Hope she feels better and you get some sleep!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I really hope she is o.k.. Best wishes for you and her.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay. I think the gas-x has helped. She wants to play now so I think she is feeling better and since she just snatched one of my dvds I definitely think her stomach is better. Thanks everyone and I am going to look into the slippery elm.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so happy to hear she is feeling better!

I had to rush Molly to the after hours vet a few months back because I thought she was bloating. Her only real symptom was not being able to get comfortable, whining and flopping down for a few seconds and then moving and doing it all over again. It is so scary


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so glad she is ok now. I know how scary that is. My first thought was gas since I've heard Gunner's tummy like that too.
Gas X is a great thing to have on hand.
I have both the pills and the dissolving strips. I figured the strips would work faster in the even he bloats.

Glad she is ok though! :hug:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just checking in this morning, to see how Dharma is doing.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is acting better this morning but she refused to touch her breakfast. I talked to her vet and they are worried enough to work her in at 11:15. My mom is taking her since I am at work. Hopefully it is just nothing but I am worried about my girl. She has never been sick before. I was so tired I forgot to set my alarm and overslept and was late for work or I would have freskin called in


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope that the vet finds everything ok, and that she just has an upset tummy. Sending good thoughts for Dharma, will check back later on your precious girl.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry you had such a rough morning. Waiting for good news.
Hugs to you and Dharma! (And Tessa, of course!)
Jan


----------

